# Is this the correct PFS?



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Long story short, I ended up picking up a new 55G and I wanted to see if anyone has used or heard of people using this brand of PFS. I picked up a 50lb bag for $10! Anyway, here are the pics;










And heres the grain size;










My apologies for the bad camera shots (lol phone camera), but I'm hoping I didn't swing out on the wrong sand as this is my first time going with PFS!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it labeled that it is 20 grain and 100% silica?


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Is it labeled that it is 20 grain and 100% silica?


Not on the bag, but I just walked in and asked for 20 Grain Pool Filter sand and this is the bag they sold me. Now that I think about it, idk if thats very reassuring :?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks right.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I think I have the correct stuff. I just gave the store a call and they only sell grade 20 and it is 100% silicia so I doubt I got a different bag from em. I guess that answers my question.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Just thought I would post this picture up as I forgot to when I first made the thread. I'm assuming I'm still in the clear even with the "warning" label...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, all the bags say that. At least you know it is silica.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I believe what you bought is for making concrete because it says aggregate which is a ingredient in making concrete that would explain the part that says industrial use only


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Aggregate doesn't necessarily refer to products for concrete. I'm sure that in this case it is just part of the manufacturer or suppliers corporate name.


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Different brand but same stuff I use. Love it. Doesn't get in filters and much easier to clean.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

aggregate - material such as sand or gravel used with cement and water to make concrete, mortar, or plaster------ That's what its normally used for is to make concrete but im not saying that's bad because since they use it for concrete it has to be good quality and it will normally be washed because otherwise the concrete will be bad quality if the sand isn't clean and good but im not saying its bad stuff its what i used its good stuff it will still work its still sand, sorry for the confusion i was just putting that out there because *** worked with concrete


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

if you breath in enough silica dust you may get silicosis (sp?) which is somewhat bad.


----------



## elimsprint (May 28, 2011)

They put the warning on there because people may buy the sand for sand blasting and you need to wear respirators if you blast with silica, very toxic in your lungs.
Kim


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

PFS doesn't have to be silica. It can be any non dissolving sharp aggregate of #20 grain size. The stuff in the picture does look like silica, but that is not what makes it PFS.


----------

